# Best Knife Maker in Texas



## ChefCosta (Jan 7, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a great kitchen knife maker in Texas?


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 7, 2017)

Houston Edge Works?


----------



## foody518 (Jan 9, 2017)

In addition, Adam Brown, Weige Knives, Serenity Knives


----------

